# curiosità revdep-rebuild

## polslinux

Perchè se do 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

 va tutto bene ma se do 

```
revdep-rebuild --library NOME
```

 allora mi trova dei "broken" ??

----------

## cloc3

 *polslinux wrote:*   

>  allora mi trova dei "broken" ??

 

non sono "broken", sono file che lincano quella specifica libreria.

un broken è in logica negata, quando l'eseguibile punta ad una libreria che non esiste.

serve (anzi, serviva, perché ormai il portage in sviluppo usa il meccanismo dei @preserved-rebuild) quando si vogliono aggiornare pacchetti che, dipendono da librerie slotted.

----------

